# Name a good Probiotic to give Rat



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I had been giving Entrodex, made in UK through canadian Pigeon racing assoc.
a good probiotic but hard to get.
Can I just use a Human infant type? or would a Rodent require a specific?
Spider


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

What would you need it for? Are you using one for a specific reason?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

For daily use, develope immune system, intestinal health for Senior Rat.
 Spider


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would probably stick with something natural .. like probiotic yogurt made with soya milk. They shouldn't need it too often, really, even as they age. A couple of times a week is usually sufficient. The main need for probiotics is when they are on medication like antibiotic that affects the bacteria in the gut


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought some Goat Kefir today, non-homogenized. Goat milk is better than cow, just a little while while these 2 are on antibiotics.
Spider


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use live culture yogurt and sometimes acidophilus powder from the capsules.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I know the UK Rat Clubs are really big on probiotics and use Entrodex a probiotic made especially for animals. I used to get it from a Canadian source. I had good results and might use again.
Do you think using Human grade supplements is OK?.
Spider


----------



## Lithade (May 14, 2009)

I was trying to do some research and found this thread. I'm not sure about rats, but I know that regular human grade acidophilus is good for chinchillas. Especially for when you have to do a fast paced food switch.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Acidophilus, or live culture yogurt


----------



## arjemdo06 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, like us human, our pets are also experiencing stresses and tiredness. There are available probiotic products for them. You can give them the products including the Align, Probiotics and Pearls for animals.


----------

